# 

## laithemmer

,    -    ??
   ?            ?
    ,     ,   ?      ,     ,      ?       ,  ,     ? 
      ?
 ??  ! ,  !!   !

----------


## Mr.Kronko

!   !   ()!
 !     ,       .   ?
   ????      !
  .     . 
      ,       ,       .           ,    .
                 ?  -    :   ,   ,       ?,       ???? : "          ?",           ,                  ...
     ,           ()"   -  ";
  () "         "

----------


## laithemmer

,     , ,    ,     ? 
  ,       ,         -           ?!
  ,    ,  .    .         ,   ?     , ,   ,  . ճ ?

----------


## Ihor

, ,    - !:)

----------


## Regen

> , ,   - !:)

  ,   ,     !   - ...

----------


## Afra

...   ,      ?!   ,     ?! ,    ,          ... ,,     - ..." -... .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*laithemmer*,        ?
      !? ?
    !

----------


## laithemmer

*Mr.Kronko*,   . ?  *Afra*,     ,   ,   .         -   .   ,      -        ))

----------

http://www.poltavaforum.com/stosunki...iloserdya.html
 ,      '     "".
  ,      ,     ',   ,    .  ,    ,   "!".   !
  ,     ,  ,   ,    -. ,  ,  ,     .  ?

----------


## laithemmer

**,        -    ,    ,  ((    .       .
..          -    .      ( ?!),      .     ?

----------

> **     ?

       !  "",     .  ,  ,    ,   '?

----------


## Afra

. . .  ,,-      ?" ()   ,, -  ...   ,   ...   - ...    -  ...     -....   - ! " .  ,     - .    - ,, " ; ,, "....          -  ,      .     ... ...   ...  ,              ?...    .   - .  .  -          ?    .    -    .

----------


## laithemmer

*Afra*,  ,    .     ,     ...  .      -   ,    ,  .       ,      .      ,       , ,   .  
    -    .    .
   :     ( ?   , .)      ,     ?
..       "",         .

----------


## aneisha

*Afra*,      ,   .   . , ,    ,   ,     .           -    ,            .      .
ǲ: ,       .       -   .  ,      . 
  -    .   ,      ;  ,       ...

----------


## kobieta

> . . .  ,,-      ?" ()   ,, -  ...   ,   ...   - ...    -  ...     -....   - ! " .  ,     - .    - ,, " ; ,, "....          -  ,      .     ... ...   ...  ,              ?...    .   - .  .  -          ?    .    -    .

  , ,  -   .
  ,      ,     .  ,       ,      .      !
 ,    ,  "  ,        . 
     "... ...   ...", ,          ,      ,    .     "",      :)

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*laithemmer*,    ?

----------


## laithemmer

*Mr.Kronko*,   -  ?   ?   ,  ,    ,     ,     .        ?      -    ""  "")

----------


## Mr.Kronko

?     ,        .

----------


## laithemmer

*Mr.Kronko*,    ,    ,     - ,  ,     .  ,     .   ,       -    ,        ,       ? 
      ,       -    " "))

----------

> ,       -    " "))

       ....

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*laithemmer*, ...       ...                            
          ,  ,  ,     ,           
,             ,      !  ?                 ,         ,      ,       .....          !  (     ) - ,  -  ,   ,  !
            ,       -   ,   - !

----------


## laithemmer

*Mr.Kronko*,     ,      ?      ,  ,   ,       ,     -     ( ,   ,            ,    ),   , , ,  ,   ?      ,  --,       ,    !!         !!!      ,    ,    ,  ! 
....  ....

----------

,  ,       ?
    ? ?   ""?
   ,      ,  . .

----------


## laithemmer

> ,  ,       ?
>     ? ?   ""?
>    ,      ,  . .

    ,    ,   ,    ,     (   ,   ),    .   . . ,   ? , !!      -     . ĳ    ,   ,     .       ,       .     .    ... 
     - !!   ,  ** !!     -  ,  )))) 
          -   ? - ?    ,    ,      ?

----------


## aneisha

*laithemmer*,   ,   ?   . ,     : , ,   ,  ,  ,   . 
,     -  .   ,     . 
  .   ,    , ,    ,     ,  .       ,            (  , , , ),   . ,        ",    .    -    ,   ,     . 
    ̳              . 䒿     10   .        .    ,     .     ,   .    ,    ,  ,  ,    ,       .       .    ,          .
,   ,     -,        . ,     ,     ().     . ,       ,           "".
      ,  .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*laithemmer*,        !  !                   .         .              - ,      !!  !     !      -                      .

----------


## laithemmer

*Mr.Kronko*,      ?     ?  ))   ! ,    ,  ....     ,   .

----------

,    ,    ,       .    . 
    ,    ,  ,   ,   ,   ,    ,   '  .. 
   ,  ,   ,  . 
  ,         .

----------


## laithemmer

,      ?  ,     -     .      -?       -        ,     ? ,  ?! ,   !   ,   ,  ...   ,     ,   . 
 ,   .   ,    - ,     ,    .    ,    ,    ,    - - !!! ((

----------

... 
       ,   ,  ,    ,   ,     "".    : ",  ,   !",  "       !", "       ',  !" ...    .     ,      , .   .       ,   ,      : " !".           .
   ,   ...  .... 
    ...   '     ...     . .    ,   ?  ?       .  
        -       ,    :     ,    .

----------


## Tail

!       http://www.poltavaforum.com/gostova-...vyy-god-2.html
 , ,   .

----------


## rust

. -      . 
  .             . 
     .

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*laithemmer*,        !     .
                         ...

----------


## 23q

...
19-   10  2008,   .    10.30          .   c ,     .  ,  ,  19- ,    ,     .  ,   .      ,       .        .   . 
      , ,        . -  ,        ,    , -   Metro -    .     ,   ,      . ,    ,   . 
 ,   , ,          .    ,      ,  .    . -       -   ,     ,             , -  . -   -       ,      .
   , .      ,          . 
-    ,    , .    ,    ,    ** 
      .     .  
 
 , , 10 . 10:30:00  
     ,        .  
10:30:20      .     .         ,   ,    .   *10:30:32*   ,     ,  .     -         .   ,    -     ,     .  , ,    .  
10:30:38     -     .     .   ,     ,   .  *
10:30:53*  ,      .  
10:31:30      ,   .  ,   ,    .    .  
10:32:05          ,   . 
10:32:17    .     .  
10:35:31      . 
   
       ...

----------


## Sviata

,  ...     ...     ,    ... 
   ,    -, , .  , -     ...      3  ...(((

----------


## Mr.Kronko

!
 ,   , !    !!  ?
  !!  !      !!!    ???
    ?        ? !!!! 
      :
   ...  , , , 7,  , ,   , 

... :   ,    ,          ,              , : " , -,   !     !",....  !     !      ??   ..
  ...        ...    :      -  .      ,   ,       ,                
     ...
         ?       .
       !         .

----------


## kobieta

....
 ...    .  , ,  !    ,  ,   ,     .
  , ,  ..... - ... .  ,   ,  :   ,   .       ....
....
  ?!!!

----------


## laithemmer

*Mr.Kronko*, ,     ,   .    ,  .     . 
 ,   *23q*  .    !! ,    !!      -  !!!    , ....

----------


## Sviata

,  ... 
    ()   -  ...         ,     -   ,     ...     -    .  -   . 
  ,       -   !
    ,      .   9-  10-   ,   ...   .((( 
-          60-   (  - ),     -    ,  -   .       ,  ,    -  ,     -,    . 
  ,    ...((((  ,  -  .           . 
 ,   (    ). 
   ,   .  
     ,       ,    ...  -  , - ...

----------


## Sviata

.     ,   ,          ,     ...

----------


## Uksus

ĳ,    .      .
    .      ))       :
     ,         ,   , , .   .     - .   ? ,   ? ³     ?         ,     ,  . ,   ?  ,   - , ,      ,     .
,    .       ...

----------


## Tail

http://www.poltavaforum.com/gostova-...html#post74371

----------


## laithemmer

*Tail*,   ,     ,    ...  .       ??

----------


## Tail

> *Tail*,   ,     ,    ...  .       ??

  ?

----------

 ,    ,,   , !!!

----------


## nickeler

...  , ,   ,    .     ,         .

----------


## Tail

> ...  , ,   ,    .     ,         .

      ,        ,

----------


## nickeler

,    ,     .      :)

----------


## Tail

> ,    ,     .      :)

       -  .       ,          ,

----------


## nickeler

*Tail*,    ,    .     .       ,    ,    :   ,   - ,    ,     ,  ,    .
     ,      99%    ,    "    .       , ,     0  3-5 ,     .       .   ,  "  "   ,   .  .  ,   .  ,      ...

----------


## kobieta

.
     ,       ,  ,    !!!
ϳ ,    ,   ...   15   .   15    ,    .  ,     .   . 
  .

----------

, "     !      ,   ,       ! ...

----------


## Olio

*kobieta*,  ?!! !!!

----------


## nickeler

-! ,  !   . "    !

----------


## Tail

.        - , -

----------


## DevilsAdvocate

> , "     !      ,   ,       ! ...

    ,      ,     !!!      !!! 
   ,   ,    !

----------


## nickeler

!

----------


## kobieta

,   .
 -     -   :).

----------


## Tail

> ,   .
>  -     -   :).

          ,

----------


## kobieta

> ,

   ,    ?  ?    ,   :)

----------


## Tail

> ,    ?  ?    ,   :)

   ,

----------


## S

> - ..." -... .

     .        ,           .   -         .  .   ,   ,       .
        . , ,  ,   ,     .
   ,    ""  , ...  , ,  : , ,  .

----------


## laithemmer

**,    ,     ,       :)
    ? ?     ,  ..... -    !  *S*,       ,  ! !   ,      ! 
    ",  " :)     !

----------

.     .     . 
      .
  ,    ,  ,   . !

----------


## laithemmer

**, ....,    ? .-.  - ,    .    !

----------

,        ,    ! ҳ !

----------


## laithemmer

!!    -   ,       -     :)

----------


## Uksus

-   ! !  !       -  !   !       )

----------


## kobieta

. .     .  ,   -  . ϳ    ,      ,  .        .      ,     񳺿 .    ( ,        ),      ,      .      .     ,    ,    .              .    ,     ....   .    .    -   .     ,  -    ,      -  . 
*************************
    :) ()    .  ,  ,     -     ,      .
  -  .        (  ....   ).    ,     2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)
     - , ,     ,  **********,      ,     ,    :).
    ,    ,     ,  ,  .   -       :) .
  -  .  .    . 
P.S.     ,      ,     (  ,   ),       -  .

----------


## rys

!)        ,        !) ,    .

----------


## Afra

> ,     2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)

  
 ?!

----------


## kobieta

:)

----------


## Olio

. ҳ    .      4-        ,   .    50-,  ,     ,    . ,     ,   ""   .      5   ,         ...

----------


## Fantasy

> 50-,  ,     ,

  *Olio*,      .    ?     ...

----------


## Olio

*Fantasy*,    ?      ...    " " ,  ",   ?"

----------


## Fantasy

> ?

   - .    , ,     ,       ,     .    ,   (-   ).    . 
-    ,  ,      ,       :   ,     ,    : "  ".  ,  , ,  . 
   ,  .  .         : ",  , ,      .     ".   *Olio*,    ,   ,   ,   ?  ,     .  ,    ...

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*Fantasy*,              *Olio*, ! !     ? 
    ,  ,         ...
       ...        ...  ,             ,        ,    ,     ,             
...    !!
(    )

----------


## Olio

> ,   ?

    ,     ,         )) 
,     ,    (- :))

----------


## Fantasy

> ,         ))

   ,

----------


## rys

... ...  ...  ...  .      ,          !!!

----------

